# Independence Day and the bible



## timfost (Jul 4, 2015)

We often have the idea that the United States is a Christian nation. The decisions of the Supreme Court last week should certainly cause us to rethink that notion. As we celebrate our nation's "Inependence Day," it seems appropriate to consider some of the things that haven't changed.

Thomas Jefferson's "bible" consisted of his edits of the four Gospels, leaving out miracles and parts about Christ's Deity. He wanted to portray Christ as he saw Him, not as scriptures do. He even said of Paul that he was the "first corrupter of the doctrines of Jesus."

The JWs certainly carry the same tradition with their "New World Translation." Take for example their rendering of John 1:1: "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, *and the Word was a god*." And 1:14: "So the Word became flesh and resided among us, and we had a view of his glory, a glory such as belongs to *an only-begotten son from a father*; and he was full of divine favor and truth."

The Jefferson bible was distributed to every new member of congress for nearly fifty years starting around the turn of last century. It was picked up again by the Libertarian Press in 1997.

Since the Supreme Court's ruling last week, I've heard it argued by many that Christ just wanted us to love each other (never mind what Paul says!). 

So on this day that we celebrate our nation's independence (admittedly on the wrong day, since it was only _declared_ on July 4th), it seems appropriate to remember that the events that have recently taken place have a systemic root going back to the very writers of the Declaration of Independence.

Please remember this nation in prayer as we see the logical results from the doctrines and sins of many of our forefathers.


----------

